# Feed Cost?



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I just found out feed cost are going up again..How much are people paying across the country for 50 lbs of Race Mix? Also what club are you with and what brands do you use?


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Heritage Acres Boss...$22.00 deliver to club house...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine only comes to about $9.50 for 50lbs I mix my own feed. I fly with the LNC club in Lincoln Ne.
Dave


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Lake Charles RPC, Bandin feed from canada 19.50 per 50# bag.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

crazy pete what grains do you mix?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

corn, milo, wheat, oats, rice, a little canary seed, safflower, flax, barley, black oil sun flower seeds, and some pellets. What keeps the price down is that I buy my corn, milo, wheat, and the sun flower seeds from the farmers in bulk. Another guy in the club has an old seed cleaner that works great.
Dave


----------



## IowaFlyer (Jul 5, 2010)

mine ranges from $16-$18 per bag. My special stuff is $28 a bag


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

whats the special stuff?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

not sure how you keep that price under $10 bucks per 50lbs crazy pete when around here corn alone has rizen to $7 bucks per 50lbs  just two months ago I got it for $5 bucks a 50lbs bag dohhhh..wish I lived where you do lol


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

mines is $35.00 for 50 lbs of european mix


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I pay $23 for 50 lbs of 17% protein grain mix.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*15.5%*

I pay about $14.50 for 15.5% w/popcorn.That is thru the club. We need to buy like 6000lb-seems to not be a problem every 2 months
Jack


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When you buy it by the bushel corn, wheat, and milo are under $6.00 oats under $3.00 and they weigh 56 to 60 lbs per bushel it keeps the price down. Watch the market buy cheap. A bushel of oats is only around 20 lbs but it is still a whole bushel.
Dave


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

50lbs cost around 20-24 dollars around here.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

50lbs of 17.5 cost 17.99 out the door in fresno.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I feed Purina Checks Pigeon Mix 16.99 for 50lbs just pellet feed or when I go to north Ga I feed racers mix for 18.00 50lbs


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

I mix my own in South Dakota and like Pete, I can usually keep the price to $9 to $10/50#. There are calculators on the net, one that I use is on the Austrialian Racing Union site. Also if you are mixing by hand, a great tool is the OD-JOB mixer. Made in Canada and available at Menards. You can mix about 75 lbs per load. Its made to mix small batches of concrete or mortar. All plastic and $19.99. You can also find them on ebay. Mixes much better than by hand.

Jim


----------



## bicklebok (Sep 29, 2010)

$24.00 for 50lbs of Moyer European Supreme-17%. It had went as high as $29.00 last year. it used to be $19.00!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

bicklebok said:


> $24.00 for 50lbs of Moyer European Supreme-17%. It had went as high as $29.00 last year. it used to be $19.00!


Ours was 17.95 for 50lbs in June..then we switched suppliers and it was bumped to $22 and now our new shipment has arrived and looks like its going to to be $24.50. with .50 cents going to the club for each sale. It seems all feed is going up Florida.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> 50lbs of 17.5 cost 17.99 out the door in fresno.


That's what I get it for here.


----------



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Sup Henry,
You're so lucky 50lbs for 17.99..... It cost me $35 for 50lbs mix without corn


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

zeroc2k said:


> Sup Henry,
> You're so lucky 50lbs for 17.99..... It cost me $35 for 50lbs mix without corn


Hey bro, how's going!? Yeah, it's way cheaper here from what I've seen on this thread. $35 without corn is crazy high!.....How are your birds doing? Give me an update sometime....


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

the food i buy is winners cup and i dont buy pellets. pellets cost 18.00


----------



## bicklebok (Sep 29, 2010)

zeroc2k said:


> Sup Henry,
> You're so lucky 50lbs for 17.99..... It cost me $35 for 50lbs mix without corn


Maybe you need to shop around. Thats awfully high! I think I need to shop around too.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

wow and i debate over the 11.99 or the 13.99 for my birds ha ha im now glad its not 35


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Was buying seed (forgot name of it, purple bag) for $27, and had to drive 70 miles round trip to get it. 
Then a feed store opened here in town, was able to get Bar Ale brand, 17% for $14.00! But you get what you pay for...only bought 2 bags of it because the seed was dusty, had stalk pieces in it & had weavils(?) that turned into tiny moths.
Begged the Hardware & Ranch supply to special order seed for me. They got me Top Flight 17% Gold Tag racing mix. Birds love it, I love it, everyones happy  Costs a bit more at $25 bag, but very clean seed (no dust, no bugs, no junk)


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

ha i have a feed store that is about 40 miles round trip but they wash there seeds and stuff so its really clean and i love it alot ... if i feed to much they get fat on me


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I had those tiny moths get in my safflower. I put it in the freezer and froze them.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

For my flyers it goes for $23.00. For my breeders. I get 100lbs of whole corn and mix with 40lbs Petco wild bird feed. So thats 140lbs for $25.00


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

50 lbs of 17% leach brand for $20 even.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

26.00 for Purina Conditoner, its very clean 
22.00 for Purina pellets


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

$ 22.00. 50 lb race mix or breeders mix.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

$24.50 50 lb Purina Nutriblend Gold&Green.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

$22 with tax for a bag of race mix from Badens here in Canada. And that's shipped to us per pallet.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

$18.50-22.50 for browns feeds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

22 for 50lbs, lizzie mae feed... really like it.

this thread was started from 2010...seems like the prices are about the same..?


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

My feed store said for racing mix it's going to be $32 for a 50#


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

$29 for 50lbs 24 seeds 3 type of corns....looks really good, I'd eat it.........hemp is $66 per 50lbs...


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

W/0 corn $19 with corn $17.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

18.35 for 14% and 21.35 for Ultimate


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

19.99 per bag of Purina Green or Gold. That's with my son's 4-H discount of .50 per bag! 30 miles south of Nashville TN. I fly with the Middle Tennessee Racing Pigeon Club


----------

